# Покупка аккордеона



## Ksuta (23 Апр 2020)

Добрый день! Прошу помощи в выборе аккордеона для подростка 13 лет. Сейчас занимается на Weltmeister Serino, купили б/у у мастера, который занимается реставрацией аккордеонов. Но неудачно, уже два раза ремонтировали (( Поэтому хочу купить хороший новый инструмент, склоняюсь к 7/8, потому что мальчик быстро растет. Сумму рассматриваю до 150 тысяч.


----------



## vev (23 Апр 2020)

Где территориально находитесь?

⅞ покупать за 150 - ну абсолютно неразумно, ровно как и новый. Это размер проходной. Выбор совсем невелик. Любой б/у Вельт/Royal в нормальном состоянии за 30-40 тр вполне разумный выбор. 

Новый и хороший - это два совсем противоположных понятия. Они никак не пересекаются.


----------



## Ksuta (23 Апр 2020)

В Санкт-Петербурге. Б/у покупать страшно, уже прокололись...

А если вот такой: Аккордеон Hohner The New Bravo III 96 red в Екатеринбурге, купить по низкой цене


----------



## vev (23 Апр 2020)

Страшно покупать без опыта и без понимания, как это должно быть. Никаких проблем в покупке б/у с привлечение профессионала я не вижу.

Про новые: я лично категорически против. Это мерзкое барахло не стоит и ценника б/у инструмента, а уж за 160тр - полное безумие. Качество, звук - вообще ни о чем. Ну и не играют на ⅞ годами. Он покупается на 2-3 года максимум, пока ребенок растет


----------



## Ksuta (23 Апр 2020)

Так что тогда посоветуете, полный размер покупать? Ребенок 165см, худой, как он с ним справится? Мне говорили, что взрослые и на 3/4 играют, и ничего.
Насчет б/у - я же написала, мы купили б/у, за 30000р, ребенок мучается, там внутри постоянно начинает что-то дуть, проблема с мехом, только отремонтируем - опять через некоторое время та же проблема(( И опять же, где взять профессионала, которого можно привлечь?)


----------



## vev (23 Апр 2020)

Вам врали. Ни один взрослый не может полноценно играть на ¾. Рост просто не позволит. 
Полный, наверное, будет великоват немного. Хотя при моих богатырских 172 я спокойно играю на инструментах примерно на 7 см больше 4/4. Все зависит от того, удобно ребенку или нет. Заканчивал школу примерно в 13 и играл на полном Вельте. Не помню особых неудобств. А вот с выбором получше ситуация будет. В любом случае, поговорите с педагогом.

В Питере рынок сильно меньше. Выбор меньше. Вполне возможно надо искать в Москве. Но с карантинами вопрос покупки вооще не очень актуален

Косяки нынешнего инструмента - проблема выбора, а не свойства б/у инструментов...


----------



## Ksuta (23 Апр 2020)

Выбор, получается, между б/ушными за 30-50 тр или новыми за 300-500тр, а в промежутке ничего стоящего... Интересно, а в муз.училище на каких инструментах студенты играют??


----------



## vev (23 Апр 2020)

в той или иной степени....
Студенты и играют на том, что под полляма тянет... В ДМШ это точно не надо. 
Переждите карантин. Поговорите с преподавателем. Ну и не торопитесь с покупкой


----------



## Ksuta (23 Апр 2020)

Спасибо! торопиться, конечно, не будем.


----------



## ugly (23 Апр 2020)

Ksuta написал(а):


> Насчет б/у - я же написала, мы купили б/у, за 30000р, ребенок мучается, там внутри постоянно начинает что-то дуть, проблема с мехом, только отремонтируем - опять через некоторое время та же проблема((


Это постоянный процесс. Аккордеон состоит из очень большого количества деталей, поэтому нет ничего удивительного в том, что что-то время от времени ломается, особенно в инструменте возрастом в 50-60 лет. Почти не ломаются только совсем простые и дубовые инструменты, от которых и звука-то приличного никто не ожидает.


----------

